# .zno to .pdf converter



## killerguy (Nov 29, 2004)

Does anyone knows how to convert magazines from www.zinio.com to any other format like chm or pdf.
Doods help me.


----------



## swatkat (Nov 29, 2004)

Try the software Servant Salamander,available at:-
*www.altap.cz/salam_en/newver.html
I have not tried this software,so reply here if u are able to view/save/convert the Digital Magazine files.
Check out the formats supported by this software here:-
*www.altap.cz/salam_en/compare.html
and here:-
*www.altap.cz/salam_en/features/picture_viewer.html

By the way,are you a subscriber to zinio.com?


----------



## killerguy (Nov 29, 2004)

I have 5GB magazines.
Got them the other way round.


----------



## swatkat (Nov 29, 2004)

Got some extra links,check out my above post.


----------



## killerguy (Nov 29, 2004)

thanx for help buddy. 
trying everything.


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 30, 2004)

Dude they are only viewers  i need conerters that converts that.zno to .pdf....


----------



## swatkat (Nov 30, 2004)

> Dude they are only viewers  i need conerters that converts that.zno to .pdf....


Nothing more info about conversion  
Cant u copy text/images  while viewing?
One option is to "Print Screen" it


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 1, 2004)

i am a subscriber of CGW and EGM in digital format from zinio , i think there is no way to convert the zno files to the pdf format


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 1, 2004)

swatkat said:
			
		

> > Dude they are only viewers  i need conerters that converts that.zno to .pdf....
> 
> 
> Nothing more info about conversion
> ...




the print screen feature is disabled while zinio is open , u will hav to use third party softwares


----------

